# Grenoside Primary School - Sheffield - October 2013



## urbex13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Having picked up a camera I'd bought from someone locally and wandered around the nearby woods somewhat myself and my girlfriend chanced upon this.

*The History*

I can't find a great deal of information on the school. Wikipedia references the fact that the school relocated across the road but doesn't give an exact date, although the replacement is a particularly new building (5-10 years?) by my estimations. The older school buildings themselves don't appear to be listed, although they are referenced, albeit briefly, in the conservation area report for Grenoside, which mentions that they were built in the arts and crafts style and exemplifies them as buildings with merit. Recent estate agents listings note they are Victorian in origin. Unfortunately I can't elaborate further but I will update if I get any more specific information from people locally. The buildings were recently sold at auction for £275,000 and there is lapsed planning permission for conversion to 8 dwellings, which, as I understand, is being re-applied for at present.


*The Photographs*

1. The front elevation, my sole external:





2. The light was as good as one could hope for, given that it's October:





3. Got a wide angle converter as part of the deal, this was the result from that:





4. A single HDR, just because I enjoyed the light flooding in:





5. Seemingly perpetual classrooms:





6. Gorgeous wallpaper:





7. Fungus on the blackboard:





8. What's left of the blackboard and such:





Thanks for looking,

_*Thirteen.*_​


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 7, 2013)

Good find that


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 8, 2013)

the curtain shots a keeper


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 8, 2013)

Whatever you picked it up for, it was worth it! 
The 2nd shot is my fave, but it's a lovely set of photo all round! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## urbex13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheers everyone, really enjoyed taking it for a spin. A new camera was needed, my Olympus was cracked and bashed and held together with superglue. Bit of a luxury having a camera that will auto-focus!


----------

